
Hyundai's Elevate robotic walking car steps out of the shadows - chadcmulligan
https://newatlas.com/hyundai-elevate-robotic-walking-car/57922/
======
_Adam
>Developed in a partnership between Hyundai's CRADLE disruptive innovations
incubator and Detroit product innovation studio Sundberg-Ferar

That's an odd partnership. I'd expect they'd want to partner with a robotics
company like Boston Dynamics.

>The concept has been in the works for well over two years

And all they have to show for it is a video? The article makes it sound like
this is really happening but this is a very hard problem and they have nothing
to show they've made any progress at all. Smells like marketing BS.

------
michaelt
I would have thought the value of a vehicle in the situations shown in the
article would depend on how cleverly it can avoid or respond to things
shifting or falling underneath its wheels. After all, when a person walks over
rubble and suchlike, one of the most important things after keeping their
balance is knowing whether that thing they're about to put their weight on is
going to move when they do.

I assume if they had a really solid solution for that, this would have been a
video demo rather than a set of 3D renderings.

Still cool, of course - if they're able to make this a reality it'd be really
neat.

------
jacquesm
That looks like a solid case of vaporware to me. Only renderings and not even
a photograph of a mock-up.

~~~
mrkstu
There is a scale model photograph in the gallery:

[https://img.newatlas.com/hyundai-elevate-walking-
car-15.png?...](https://img.newatlas.com/hyundai-elevate-walking-
car-15.png?auto=format%2Ccompress&dpr=2&fit=max&q=40&w=1000&s=a99d5016f39c695da4e0a9a630a1ad23)

------
netcan
So basically, an autobot.

Hybrids are usually hard though. If walkers are ready for service though, it
might be good to start with a no-wheels walker and transport it in another
car.. at least for a start.

If I was going to make up a market for such a thing, I'd start with either
recreation or mobility. If I could pay to ride a robotic horse on a "hike," I
probably would.

------
Isamu
This is a concept car - which is fine, I was just confused to find only CGI
renders and apparently one full-size mockup. I like concept cars, this just
seemed to be presented as a working prototype.

------
elephantum
That's the offroad car I've been dreaming about!

~~~
lazyjones
My dream offroader is is the SHERP. Simple and ingenious:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaGY1PXTAqs&t=1m30s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaGY1PXTAqs&t=1m30s)

------
lawlessone
why not just have two Atlas robots facing one another?

